# DNA testing?



## Ljaines (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi

I've seen an advert for puppies. No mention of the mum has been tested for PRA but it's says dad is PRA clear and has paperwork. Should I be asking them to DNA test for the puppy? Or is it ok if one parent is clear? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

